# Japs - Thoresby Hall



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

I thought i'd just post this picture up for now until i get some more done

But here is what won Best Of Show

Judged by myself and two others on the day

a very worthy winner

Every nut and bolt had been polished on this car and once i get some engine pics you'll see the attention to detail this car has been given


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Did you check the wheel arches?


----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## haxbyscoobs (Dec 1, 2006)

Gaz W said:


> Did you check the wheel arches?


What for?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

haxbyscoobs said:


> What for?


Illegal immigrants?


----------

